# Need names for food?



## FeralRainDrops (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
For my party food I want some ideas on what to name it Halloween wise. 
I have Italian meat balls which are: Italian eyeballs in congealed blood
I have meat platters which are: Skin & Muscle delicacies with pasteurized pus
I have Tortillas and 7 layered dip which is: Crispy skin bits and dumster throw up 

But for the life of me, i cannot come up with something for a veggie platter. 
Herbs and ingredients? Magic Herbs? I need help!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Elven Fare
Vegan Fingers
Swamp Dippers
Things that go crunch in the night
Grave Fungus
Troll Bones

Eh...I tried.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Toxic Edibles from the Twisted Garden


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

For the veggie tray:

Corpse Crunchies
Cauldron of Crunch or Casket of Crunch


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Rabid rabbit nibbles
Goblin crudités
Witch’s cauldron crudités (not sure what your theme is but you can even place them in a cauldron?)
Corpse crops
Reaper’s roots
Fairy food

You could also name each thing individually, such as the following....although be careful because these are all real herbs. You wouldn’t want to confuse anyone! LOL

Pepperwort
Wormwood
Vervain
Nettles
Mandrake root
Hawthorn
Feverfew
Bloodroot


----------



## GlendaleHalloweenStore (Sep 22, 2017)

amazing post!! thanks for sharing


----------

